# Spain



## QwaarJet (Jan 28, 2006)

Planning a ride from Seville to Santiago de Compostela. Anyone ever done a similar ride that can offer any advice?


----------



## lopez test pilot (Sep 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: Wish I could my uncle lives on that route, lrt me know how it turns out. CHEERS LOPEZ


----------



## Nanotron (Sep 15, 2005)

QwaarJet said:


> Planning a ride from Seville to Santiago de Compostela. Anyone ever done a similar ride that can offer any advice?


Sure you can find some info in this spanish forum: www.foromtb.com
I think this ride is called "Ruta de la Plata", isn't it?

:thumbsup:


----------

